# sponge filter as prefilter on ac70



## diver63748 (Mar 12, 2012)

i currently use a AC sponge cut and put on the filter intake tube but was thinking of using a sponge filter instead. Has anyone used an ATI hydro sponge filter attached to the intake tube of the AC 70 HOB filter to use it as a prefilter instead of just a stainless steel or filter sponge prefilter.

I thought it might be an interesting way of having the bio filtration of the hydro sponge filter and the watermovement etc of the AC70. I was hoping to avoid just adding a powerhead to the sponge filter and running both. If it can't be done i will just continue to have the AC70 with a sponge pre-filter and the ATi sponge with the airpump.

Cheers


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I have them on all my tanks. Just swapt the salt one to a stainless one though.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I use Fluval 4 foam inserts. All my HOB's have em. Order online cheap. One box = 4 prefilters. I ordered 2 cases about 3 years ago, still have almost a full case.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

it is not necessary to use a sponge pre-filter. You are just choking your filter and reduce the effectiveness on your FOB by putting a sponge on the intake. And air driven sponge works because the water comes in much slower than your motor driven filter. 

If you want to use sponge filter as biological filtration, best to attach it to an air pump.


----------



## diver63748 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the input. It was just the good idea fairy giving me an idea when looking at he tank. I will continue to do as I currently do and run both a hob and air-driven sponge filter. 

Thanks again.


----------

